
What it's like to build software used by 2M+ SEOs - maksimava
http://www.link-assistant.com/news/seo-powersuite-story.html
======
maksimava
A story by the founder of SEO PowerSuite about how the product grew from an
idea to 2,000,000 users. Fascinating read.

